# How fast?



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

How fast have you had your new GTO so far? I had mine at 140 mph a couple of weeks ago and a decrepid old granny could have driven it it handled so good. It was turning just at or barely under 4000 rpm's. I noticed it was turning 3000 rpm's at 116 mph last night. Love the way that thing drives. I have a 500 horse 68 camaro with more torque but to get out of it and get into the goat is like a horse and buggy with a temper to a refined stallion.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

don't own any cars but the fastest i have ever gone is 120... on a closed course


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I had mine up to 125 on a stretch out to Dekalb. It was empty enough that I probably could have done better, but thoughts of "officer friendly" sitting around the curve kept going thru my head.

You're right on both counts, the engine is really loafing at sub-100 speeds - it can still press you back in the seat very nicely when you accelerate; and even at that speed it still felt like a walk in the park.


----------



## nfblair (Aug 26, 2004)

I know the 6-speed tops out somewhere north of 165, but where does the auto top out at...just wondering if it is limited or not.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I believe the computer stops the car from anything over 165. I don't think it has anything to do with the xmission type.




Saw from your other posts that you went and got an 04 - good for you! There's something to be said for having a "bird in the hand" - you never know what life will bring. Waiting for next years car is sort of like the people that were waiting for them to perfect color television... first it was color, then it was square tubes instead of round, then it was stereo, now its HD... If you wait you'll never get it, there's always something better down the lane.

Larry


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Bought My 04 Impulse Blue Gto 3 Weeks Ago And Don't Regret Waiting On The 05. I've Heard That Impulse Blue Will Not Be Offered As A Color Choice On The 05's.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The barbados blue is out, but the impulse blue is still good for 05'.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, Impulse Blue is *obviously* the best color! They certainly wouldnt drop that one!!

By the way, I took the dealers paint chip to the Home Depot and got paint to match - I am in progress of painting the trim of my house impulse Blue.



What? Doesn't everybody? ...did I mention my Impulse Blue "GTO" tatoo?  


Larry


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Impulse blue IS the hot ticket and that is what mine will be. The interesting thing though is that the GM estimation for color penetration for the 05' is as follows:

Black 20%
Red 20%
Silver 15%
Gray 12%
Yellow 10%
Midnight blue 12%
Impulse blue 10%


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

and the last 1% will be pink


----------



## Dbluegoat (Aug 3, 2004)

125mph several times


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

nfblair said:


> I know the 6-speed tops out somewhere north of 165, but where does the auto top out at...just wondering if it is limited or not.


I've read a review saying that the automatic tops out at 158. 

I've hit 142 before, outside of an old Grumman plant...but one day soon, I have a federal marshall who's a good buddy of mine that wants to clock my car, and I'll see if he can get a few extra of his officer friends to close down a 4 mile section of a freshly redone road. I'm sure I'll break the 165 mark then 
:cheers


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

LarryM said:


> I had mine up to 125 on a stretch out to Dekalb. It was empty enough that I probably could have done better, but thoughts of "officer friendly" sitting around the curve kept going thru my head.


My friend who's the federal office said he's had a few reports of new GTO's being seized lately for excessive speed  The last one he thought was me, it was a black goad seized out in the same town as the dealer where I bought my ride


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

rock421 said:


> Impulse blue IS the hot ticket and that is what mine will be. The interesting thing though is that the GM estimation for color penetration for the 05' is as follows:
> 
> Black 20%
> Red 20%
> ...


Interesting, I've only ever seen 3 other 2004 GTOs on the street, two of them were Impulse, the other red. So by that sample GM's estimates are upside down.

What I like about the color is that it stand out from the bland greys and black cars that 99% of the people have, but isn't "Pull me over red" - I believe statistics show that red and yellow cars get more tickets.

---Larry


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

*tatoo*



LarryM said:


> Well, Impulse Blue is *obviously* the best color! They certainly wouldnt drop that one!!
> 
> By the way, I took the dealers paint chip to the Home Depot and got paint to match - I am in progress of painting the trim of my house impulse Blue.
> 
> ...


 thinking about a GTO/monaro tatoo,post a pic when it heals.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

*speed/color*

I,m the wimp here had mine at 100 a couple of times this last weekend on some back highways out on the coast. things where going by the windows so fast it was a thrill. have to agree with you larry impulse blue is a good color choice. i heard the last 800 units for 04 are to be special orange/red?


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

I have seen the yellow, black, purple and I think blue here in Anchorage. I have to say, blue is my color. My 66 is Barrier Blue. I hate red. I thought I would like the purple but it just did not do it for me in person. The yellow was kind of cool on the showroom floor but I think it would get old quick, maybe not.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

blue goat said:


> How fast have you had your new GTO so far? I had mine at 140 mph a couple of weeks ago and a decrepid old granny could have driven it it handled so good. It was turning just at or barely under 4000 rpm's. I noticed it was turning 3000 rpm's at 116 mph last night. Love the way that thing drives. I have a 500 horse 68 camaro with more torque but to get out of it and get into the goat is like a horse and buggy with a temper to a refined stallion.


sun morn 130MPH on a straight stretch of highway it was smooth. felt like it wanted to go more, but i dont want to go to jail.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Monaro, you're not the wimp. (I'm such a_ girl_!) I've only had mine to 95 on an open stretch of highway. Can't afford the possible ticket....


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I had my black 6-speed GTO up to 160mph once and over 150mph a few other times. The car is unbelievably smooth even at that speed.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

There was a news article on the radio this morning... Sometime yesterday a MOTORCYCLE was clocked at (I think it was) 205MPH on a Chicago expressway. The discussion was: A) How the heck could ANYbody do 205 on a CHICAGO expressway, and of course B) this was a new record for top speed, the DJs were expecting that now that this is known, who will try to top it.

205 on a morotcycle? The guy wouldn't even be a grease speck if something happened. Sheesh!

---Larry


----------



## powder (Sep 29, 2004)

i heard about that too... crazy. i guess his buddy actually went up to about 160 or so w/ him then he chickened out and slowed down. the other guy kept goin and got caught... haha. 

anyways, ill test the waters on some deserted backroads when i get mine but for the time being ill have to settle for the test drive i did in the GTO last sunday. the salesman told me not to hold back and so i took it to 130 mph and he was all "ok i think thats good man, lets slow down now." haha. 

right now i own a '03 Ford ZX2 and ive pinned the speedo on it at 120 and kept goin. the friend i was racing in his '96 Eclipse GS-T said he was goin 145 right beside me. so i guess thats how fast ive been goin in that. still a pretty smooth ride... but 3 g's in suspension mods will do that for you.


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

Actually Larry that story was out of Minnesota. Here is a link to the article:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...e=2&u=/ap/20040921/ap_on_fe_st/205_mph_ticket


I have had my Impulse Blue GTO almost two weeks now, and the night that I got it I took it up to 130 MPH and it felt so very smooth.

I take it back to the dealer tonight to get my racing stripes finished up.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

How interesting... I'm sure the radio said it was Chicago-area - and a key difference not mentioned in the Minn story is that the driver of the motorcycle was the SON of the sheriff, or some such.

As they mentioned on the radio - with the 205 record, other motorcycles have been stopped while trying to break that new record. There's been a whole rash of 'em lately. Aye Carumba!

I'll see if I can dig up anything on this...


---Larry


----------



## yortsiyag (Aug 19, 2004)

205 mph on a motorcycle=dumbass!


----------



## GTONoma (Sep 26, 2004)

I know of a Solider in the US Army who had his A4 GTO going 145. Wish I had access ro the Autobahn too...


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

LarryM said:


> How interesting... I'm sure the radio said it was Chicago-area - and a key difference not mentioned in the Minn story is that the driver of the motorcycle was the SON of the sheriff, or some such.
> 
> As they mentioned on the radio - with the 205 record, other motorcycles have been stopped while trying to break that new record. There's been a whole rash of 'em lately. Aye Carumba!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the bike had on it, but you can always add NOS and a turbo to a bike and get well over 250whp on something weighing 500 lbs. I would be more scared of trying to stop a bike going that fast and not locking up the brakes or something else.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I sold my bike a few months back, but I brought it up to somewhere around 195mph quite often. Most days when I would ride the bike, I'd max out the speedo, which would indicate 186mph. I installed a TRE, which basically took off the speed restriction, and just needed a few more ponies to hit 200. 

I tried my best though, I spent an entire afternoon waxing and polishing the front of the bike, just trying to do whatever I could to get it as streamlined as possible.  I am very thankful that I sold the bike as quick as I did, I don't know if I'd still be around. We have a pretty bad deer problem here in Iowa.

I took my old honda to well over 150mph... That was a blast, just due to the fact that the tach was at 9500rpms, and I was travelling that fast for a few minutes.

I ran my roomates C5 Corvette to 170mph (with him in the car, pushing me on.)

As far as the GTO, well I haven't topped it out yet, I haven't completely broken in the motor. BUT, part of the break in procedure that I follow, includes a few 4th gear pulls at 40%, 75%, and 100% throttle settings up to different rpm ranges. On the few 100% throttle pulls, I was amazed at how well it picked up and moved itself to well above 100mph. 

OK, go ahead and say it... I'm an idiot for driving as fast as the car will allow. 

My only response will be, if I invest a lot of money into a car/bike, I'm going to find it's limits, or I don't feel like I've gotten my money's worth.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

muohio said:


> I'm not sure what the bike had on it, but you can always add NOS and a turbo to a bike and get well over 250whp on something weighing 500 lbs. I would be more scared of trying to stop a bike going that fast and not locking up the brakes or something else.


In trying to find the "Chicago" story of this, I must have misunderstood the news cast, there only seems to have been the Minn speeder. Guess I better rod out my ears.


Interestingly, as pointed out here, the news articles I did turn up on this all mention that it is impossible for the stock bike the kid had to go that fast. Oh he was still speeding, but the guy timing him must have gotten a little "itchy" on the stop watch. It will be interesting to see if the guy gets off all together because of the technical impossibilty.

---Larry


----------



## powder (Sep 29, 2004)

what kinda bike was it?


----------



## HOT GOAT (Oct 5, 2004)

Impulse Blue is still available in 05'

HOT GOAT


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

yes, they are getting rid of Cosmos Purple and Barbados Blue, and coming out with a darker blue I forget the name and a darker silver.

Chuck


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I had my M6 doing 145 in a little race with an early 90's Mustang GT this morning. He was on my rear and finally tried to fly past while I was doing 70. He had the jump, but I caught him in time...he only got up to mid car length, so shortly thereafter he stayed on my rear bumper the entire way until we started getting to the 130's...then I started pulling ahead. At 145 I decided enough was enough, slowed down, and gave him the congenial wave for thanks for trying. I heard afterwords it sounded like his 'stang had some work to it, but I toughed him out. I think next year I'll do SLP's head and cam kit, with exhaust, new wheels, and new brakes (depending on the cash flow).


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*how fast?*

I read in an article in Car and Driver that the governor in the software is set for right around 150 mph, which I thought in a way kinda kills the fun of having such a cool car. Having a preset limit on your top speed denies you the fun of finding out for yourself. I would not be surprised to hear that our "benevolent and freedom-loving government," (cough, hack,) had something to do with the decision to have that restriction in place. 
I was quite surprised the other day. I had dropped into 3rd gear to pass a couple of slow cars and as I shifted into 5th from having accelerated through 3rd and 4th, I glanced down at the speedo to see the needle past 120. I had no idea I was going that fast, as I was watching the road ahead of me. Needless to say, I thought to myself that although this is really fun, I can't be doing this all the time. Does anyone know if the SCCA or some other group has a place for people like me, (us) to take our cars so that we can actually drive them and have some fun?


MAX


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

The auto is set I believe at 158?! I'm pretty sure about that, maybe about 90%...but I'd have to say though that aerodynamics come into factor above 160, I'm guessing one slight bump and the ride could get pretty ugly, so that's why it's limited. Although next years will be governed at around 175 mph I think.


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

I have made several runs up in the 125mph  zone in mine and still have plenty of pull left in the engine.

As far as the impulse blue is concered that is the color i wanted for my GTO but had not able to locate to many in my area that the dealers would let go of with dealing. Alot of the dealers aren't dealing too much near me. Alot of red, black , and silver near me. I got a sweet deal on the yellow and i can't complain the more i look at it the more i like it. I was wandering does anyone have the blue with the blue inter. combo.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I believe it was a Honda CBR1000RR. Greg White from Two-wheel Tuesday on Speed channel talked about it the other night I guess. The CBR isn't the most powerful out of the bunch, and it would need a lot of help getting over 200mph. 

Basically, the guy was for sure going over 160mph, but after that no one is real sure. It's a pretty sure guess though that this guy was no where near 200mph.


----------



## speed_demon_freak (Aug 2, 2004)

Ive only had mine up to 112mph on 294 s/b. Thats fast enough for me.


----------



## JOE HORVATH (Oct 26, 2004)

*A little affraid*

I had mine up to 105, but backed off not knowing what would happen next. 

This is my first car with some moxy. Is it safe to run it up higher if I am on a straight a way?


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, safe in what sense? Safe as far as the letter of the law goes...NO WAY!

As far as going straight and high speed...I wouldn't have done 145 so far and yearn for more if it wasn't. Know where you are though, bumps and other things tend to take more of a toll on your steering at higher speeds, so in any way...be careful. 

To boast about this car's handling, I've taken a wide S turn at over 120 and still handled great...but I wouldn't recomment that to you Horvath...I tend to push things more than I should. One way or another...I'm gonna end up in real trouble one day.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Redline said:


> and the last 1% will be pink


i think that it would look good, in dark blue metallic, like the ford true blue, or dark graphite metallic, and last but not least the burnt orange metallic


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

*kind of irrelavant?*

I have a 95 mercedes E420 and have gotten it up to 130 and it was still pulling but i decided to let up because I was coming up on traffic pretty fast.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

LarryM said:


> In trying to find the "Chicago" story of this, I must have misunderstood the news cast, there only seems to have been the Minn speeder. Guess I better rod out my ears.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, as pointed out here, the news articles I did turn up on this all mention that it is impossible for the stock bike the kid had to go that fast. Oh he was still speeding, but the guy timing him must have gotten a little "itchy" on the stop watch. It will be interesting to see if the guy gets off all together because of the technical impossibilty.
> ...


I've heard a story of guy, not sure where from which the police kept radaring something going in speeds of excess of 240 mph, but never saw anything, finally the caught the guy, come to find out it was a modded out lambo, with the driver wearing nightvision goggles running drugs accross the border to from canada.......


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

Drug runners in Lambos huh,crazy stuff. I have done 167 in my vette, 188 in my friends calloway Twin turbo vette and 125 on a bike. I thought I was gonna pee my pants while on the bike. I have had some major wrecks on those things that nearly cost me my right leg among other things. I can't wait to top 200mph. I did get clocked at 137 in the highschool parking lot once.


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

I finally got to go on my test drive today. I was doing 120 on our connector to downtown. The car moves very well and was smooth as glass. I WILL definately buy one now that I know what I am dealing with.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I've had the GTO up to 140 a couple times just see what she'll do. I've had my motorcycle up to 175 by the Speedo, but I had it clocked at the track at 168. I'd love to hit 200 but pretty sure I don't want to do it on a bike. I rode my brothers GSXR1000 and the thing gets up to 189 actual speed.....that got my adrenaline going  WOW!!!!


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*A new leader in wimpdom*

I must admit that the fastest I have had my GTO is 90 mph; it's tough to find a place in the Bay Area where I can open it up and have low risk of meeting one of California fine law enforcement officers.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I've seen 150 with my GTO and 192 at the track on my motorcycle. One day I hope to break that 200 mph mark.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm with Kevracer, I have only hit about 90 because I am afraid of running into one of Indiana's finest. My insurance is a little less than $700/year and I really don't want to screw that up.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

The bike was an RC1. The timing method was vascar ( point a to point B timing. By all accounts the bike was not doing over 200 MPH, the Cop was quick on the button. ) I've had alot of cars up to 240 KPM ( about 150 MPH ). The worst high speed car I've ever driven was a Jaguar XJS. The rear end would "step-out" on a high speed corner.( nothing like tigheneng up the line when you least expect it !! The IRS in those model year Jags will rear wheel steer, at random times. I also drove a BMW 750 at 258KPH about 160 MPH( they are limited to 255 by agreement in Europe ) but it was on a slight downgrade on the way to Dueseldorf. The other day I punched the GTO up to 135 MPH and it was rock steady. I think it would have made an excellent Autobahn car.
As to top speed limit on our GTO's, I believe the only limit is the fuel shut-off at redline. So the auto would be a little lower than the manual. But I don't think there is an absolute limit vs. MPH. It's only limited by RPM in top gear.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

GTO TOO said:


> ...I believe the only limit is the fuel shut-off at redline. So the auto would be a little lower than the manual. But I don't think there is an absolute limit vs. MPH. It's only limited by RPM in top gear.


I don't have the manual in front of me, but I'm pretty sure the computer stops the car at 165mph - conviniently the speed rating of the tires.

---Larry


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Larry,
From tire rating guide ( DOT )"For those with a maximum speed capability over 186 mph, tire manufacturers always use the letters ZR"

My GTO has ZR rated tire ( 186+ rating ) the same as the Vette. So I assumed the GTO would not be Speed Limited because of the tires. Does anyone have other than ZR rated tires on their GTO's??
.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, GTO too, orginally Z rated tires were over 149 mph. Today's standards require more. In the Z rated tires, there are two subdivisions as well, W rated which are up to 168 mph, and Y rated which are up to 186. If a tired has a (Y) then that means it's been tested over 186 mph. The GTO's have Z rated (over 149mph), but a W rating as well (up to 168).


----------

